# Best Camera under 18k



## Windows (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I need to buy a digital camera asap. I need your help in selecting a good one in my budget.

What's your budget?
18k

Camera type?
Any digital camera that has good Image Quality, Optical Zoom and decent Low light Performance.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
I rarely tinker with them,  but having them would definitely be a bonus.

What will you be shooting with this camera?
This will mostly be used for outdoor shots with occasional indoor ones..

Video?
Will be rarely using this cam for video recording, but a decent recording would be a bonus.

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
None.
Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Like : Canon, Sony, Panasonic,
Dislike : None

From where will you be buying?
Local store or online(please tell me any trustworthy sites if you can)

Any other features you need?
Good IQ and battery life is very important. Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Panorama and decent Low light performance


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2013)

For 18k, you have three choices...

Travel zoom - Compact size with high zoom
Bridge - Bulky with super high zoom (would cost around 19k)
Large sensor compact (Better IQ/low light/high ISO than the above two, but just 3-8x zoom).

Which one you want out of these?


----------



## Windows (Mar 20, 2013)

The size is not an issue, so I can look at both travel zoom and Bridge cameras but the optical zoom is a must. 

Is the Sony DSC-HX10V a good choice? and how would it fare against the Canon PowerShot SX500?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2013)

I think he can get a Sony HX20V in that price....its very good and have lots of innovative features


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I think he can get a Sony HX20V in that price....its very good and have lots of innovative features



+1 sony hx20v

good Image Quality, Optical Zoom and decent Low light Performance.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 20, 2013)

IMO Canon SX240/260 HS has a better IQ Sony HX20V.. I would recommend the same to OP..


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2013)

*Travel zoom*

*Canon SX240/SX260*
Panasonic TZ30/TZ25
Sony HX20V

*Bridge
*
*Fuji HS30EXR*
Panasonic FZ60

Bold ones are my personal choice. Even though you wanna buy it ASAP, take a little time to check the IQ of these models in flickr and check the video quality in youtube. Narrow down the model you like, go to the local store, try them. Then buy the one you like.

PS: You would get better price deals on online than local stores. All the above models would cost less than 18k if you buy it from online sellers.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Mar 23, 2013)

I recently Bought HX10V 
Amazing camera it is ! ( you can get it for 14-15K i guess online )

Here are some outputs 

500px / Tejas Gupta / Photos


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> I recently Bought HX10V
> Amazing camera it is ! ( you can get it for 14-15K i guess online )
> 
> Here are some outputs
> ...



congrats


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2013)

Canon SX240 (highly recommended)
and Sony HX20V are the best options for you.


----------

